# Seiko Thermoelectric



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I found this on the Seiko photogrpahic database (see eralier JoT post). A "thermoelectric" watch; anyone ever heard of these? At about Â£1600 the mind boggles - perhaps some sort of nuclear device!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bulova also made one in the 70's called the Thermatron. It was not a success.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

But how does it work ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Bulova's had some electronics that created electricity from the heat of the human body. I do not think that they worked well and were soon scrapped.

I have no details on the Seiko but it must be the same principle.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmm . better give it a miss then .. wont be much use in a Russian winter


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW. A parasitic watch that sucks the heat energy out of you to survive!!!!









O.K. so I'm getting carried away.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It uses the heat differential between the warm side and the cold side. This Seiko is very rare I think and I've never heard of anything good or bad of them. One guy who owns one has a web site about them, but I'll be damned if I can find it now.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Interesting principle.

I will be predictable and just say "bugger me!".


----------

